# How many dart frogs could live in a exo terra 18x18x18?



## Reptile442 (Jul 22, 2011)

looking to put 3 dart frogs in or would 4 be better for that size tank and how many females and males would i put in so they dont fight?


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

It really depends on the species of Frog mate.

Usually male heavy is best though as in most species the girls fight more than the boys.

I would say with Tincs, Auratus, Leucs or Tricolours go two Males one Female. Other people may say different though.

If you are unsure then you cant go wrong with a sexed pair.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

A 45cm cube is too small for more than a pair of Tincs, auratus or leucs I would say.

R. Amazonica/variabillis (were vents) you could probably fit a group, but they're not the best frog for somebody just starting out.

Ade


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you just looking for something to fill an empty viv or have you always wanted darts?


----------

